# Graphics card under 8k



## gold (Jul 2, 2015)

1. What is the intended use for this graphic card ? Gaming or workstation work? (Name few Games or applications are you going to run)

Ans: Mainly Gaming. To play games like NFS , Far Cry , Crysis . etc.

2. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)

Ans: Corsair Vx450

3. What is your Max budget ?
Ans: 8K

5. What are your current computer specifications ?
Ans: CPU- Intel i3 540
       Mobo - Intel DH55TC
       RAM - 4 Gb Ram


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 2, 2015)

Sapphire R7 250X 1GB -8000.

Link:Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R7 250X 1GB Graphics Card - Buy Graphics Card Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com


----------



## gold (Jul 3, 2015)

is it justified to go for gtx 750 ti if I increase the budget to 10k?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2015)

^You should go with 750 Ti


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 3, 2015)

gold said:


> is it justified to go for gtx 750 ti if I increase the budget to 10k?



Yes truly justified.So

Zotac GTX 750Ti 2GB -10147.

Link:ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti-2GB DDR5 (ZT-70601-10M) Graphics Card - Buy Graphics Card Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com


----------



## gold (Jul 3, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Yes truly justified.So
> 
> Zotac GTX 750Ti 2GB -10147.
> 
> Link:ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti-2GB DDR5 (ZT-70601-10M) Graphics Card - Buy Graphics Card Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com



thanks for providing the link but won't it be cheaper if I buy it from Nehru Place?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 3, 2015)

gold said:


> thanks for providing the link but won't it be cheaper if I buy it from Nehru Place?



If you get it cheaper buy from Nehru Place or else buy online.OK.


----------

